# Vape Meet at Vape King Stoneridge Shopping Centre



## RainstormZA

Hi all

I had a chat with @Elmien and think we should make a vape meet at the Vape King Stoneridge Shopping Centre (@Stroodlepuff can we make this happen?).

I'm only arriving at my brother's on the 14th and my dad is leaving the next day. So it's only me and my mom until the 19th as my visa only allows entry into the UK on the 20th so I have a flight booked for the 19th.

So can we make this happen on the 18th of May 2019? And suggest a time as well? I"m not a morning person but from 10am will be fine for me.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Chanelr

This would be awesome.
I will definitely be there, if other appointments aren't booked

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> This would be awesome.
> I will definitely be there, if other appointments aren't booked


I'd love to meet you there! Need to have more ladies there

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> I'd love to meet you there! Need to have more ladies there


Let me know once finalized

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Chanelr said:


> Let me know once finalized


Yep, we have two weeks for people to decide if they want or can join in the vape meet.

I wish there was a easier way to tag all gauteng members.

It's the only date and day that I'm available so I will still be there as I need to stock up on cotton anyway. The more, the merrier. 

@ARYANTO
@Gizmo
@Stroodlepuff
@StompieZA
@Steyn777
@Cor
@vicTor
@Dela Rey Steyn

Maybe we should start tagging people.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr

Would be awesome. I know @vicTor and @Dre'svapereviews is also close.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor

could work, opportunity to get The Deaf Vaper and TVC autographs before they rich and famous ....lol

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Chanelr

vicTor said:


> could work, opportunity to get The Deaf Vaper and TVC autographs before they rich and famous ....lol


Hahaha you know where I am...
No need for that, still same old me


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> could work, opportunity to get The Deaf Vaper and TVC autographs before they rich and famous ....lol


Lol we could sign business cards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr

RainstormZA said:


> Lol we could sign business cards


Now that is a good idea

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA

@Stroodlepuff can you post a link to the FB page event? I can't seem to find anything there.

So who's coming on the 18th?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Sounds great, Just need to check if i dont have anything on for that saturday otherwise ill pop in as im like 10 min away on modderfontein.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> @Stroodlepuff can you post a link to the FB page event? I can't seem to find anything there.
> 
> So who's coming on the 18th?


Still far away but I will possibly see if I can make it as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr

Will also confirm

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor

same, closer to the date

any time in mind yet ?

I'm not on Facebook


----------



## RainstormZA

vicTor said:


> same, closer to the date
> 
> any time in mind yet ?
> 
> I'm not on Facebook


I think 10am probably will suit most people?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Weekend bump...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

OK it's nearly Friday so can we have an update on who is going on Saturday?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Martin_tu

On it. They upgraded the shop so it should be interesting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Martin_tu said:


> On it. They upgraded the shop so it should be interesting.


Yeah I went there today as I was in the area already and had a look. Very spiffy with a cloud blowing measuring chart, large coffee table and a pool table plus testers at the counter.

Good Lords, that Mango to the Max smells delicious!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor

so far doesn't look like I can make it

 

the guy on the left is me, the guy on the right is my boss

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Elmien

I'll be there.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt

Will check if I can pop in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA

Im going to try and pop in, will need to see what my morning looks like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA

RainstormZA said:


> I think 10am probably will suit most people?


I was told 10am is the best time to show up


----------



## Silver

Please take a photo for us @RainstormZA , @Elmien , @JurgensSt

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA

D-day is closer than you think!


----------



## Christos

Apologies, i won't make it. Taking my dog for surgery at 9am and will be with him for a good 4 hours after.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked

Christos said:


> Apologies, i won't make it. Taking my dog for surgery at 9am and will be with him for a good 4 hours after.



Ohhhhhh what's wrong with your dog @Christos?


----------



## Christos

Hooked said:


> Ohhhhhh what's wrong with your dog @Christos?


Aural Hematoma.

Caused by allergies and excessive scratching and shaking of the head.
It's a good 30ml bottle between the 2 layers of skin on the ear filled with blood.
The good news is the treatment received yesterday has stopped the itching and scratching. It's been a good 2 years of dealing with the allergies so I'm glad the latest treatment is working.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RainstormZA

Shame I hope it gets better @Christos - went through similar with our one dog, except it was cleaning his ears every week, no one could do that dog as he would fight them off but loved my way of doing it so much that he'd beg for more. He had yeast overgrowth in both ears and when it was bad, he would scratch right into his ears.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Martin_tu

Unfortunately, unable to attend due to unforseen circumstance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

RainstormZA said:


> Shame I hope it gets better @Christos - went through similar with our one dog, except it was cleaning his ears every week, no one could do that dog as he would fight them off but loved my way of doing it so much that he'd beg for more. He had yeast overgrowth in both ears and when it was bad, he would scratch right into his ears.


Found a lump on the brother now they are both in for surgery.... *Sigh*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elmien

I am here. Anyone else coming?

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> I am here. Anyone else coming?
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


I'm here too, just met Elmien...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Only Elmien and I showed up - shame on the rest that said they would confirm closer to the time.

We had a bit of a rough start as I know not everyone understands the way I talk so it was a good idea to bring pen and paper. Then we were OK after that and tried blowing vapor rings, had a good laugh at my failed attempts. I need a lot of practice. 

BTW a few people were interested in my Asvape Gabriel with the Pirate King RDA and the shop guys said that they were waiting for the Drag Nano Pod kits to come in when I already had mine. Lol. Here are some pictures

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver

Thanks for the pics @RainstormZA 
Hope you had a good time

Sorry I couldn’t make it today I would have liked to have wished you farewell for your trip
All the best and please do let us know how it’s going up north

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Elmien

It was wonderful to meet you, @RainstormZA. It is a pity that the only person who could be there was the one that is such a bad conversationalist. Have a safe trip.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA

Elmien said:


> It was wonderful to meet you, @RainstormZA. It is a pity that the only person who could be there was the one that is such a bad conversationalist. Have a safe trip.


Haha you were cool. It was great to meet you too. At least I made someone laugh at my failed trick attempts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

